# Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!



## Lupus (2. Oktober 2006)

Wiedermal ne Frage von mir:q :q 
also die Temperaturen fallen und die Karpfen ziehen sich in tieferes Wasser zurück (? Behauptung meinerseits) in welcher Wassertiefe würdet ihr den Schuppenträgern auf die Flossen rücken?
Werde ab morgen Anfüttern und am Do eine Sitzung einlegen die Frage ist nur in welcher Wassertiefe|uhoh: ;+ 

Ich hab da so ne Stelle im Auge die schon sehr lange nicht mehr befischt worden ist, ist aber auch ziemlich tief, muss ich morgen noch genau ausloten. Darum meine Frage welche tiefe ihr bevorzugen würdet!
 Falls ihr wissen wollt wie das Wetter bei mir wird, oder ist, da habt ihr: |supergri Bin mal gespannt auf eure Ideen!
http://donnerwetter.de/region/suchort.mv?search=51375


----------



## Pilkman (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Hi,

bei Dir fallen bereits die Wassertemperaturen? Also ich war gerade auf dem Wasser zum Barschangeln und das Wasser hat an der Oberfläche bei uns noch locker seine 18 Grad. Da kann man wirklich nicht von kühl sprechen und es spricht auch nichts gegen flaches Angeln im hüfttiefen Wasser z.B. an Schilfkanten.


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Also ich würde nicht tiefer als 6 meter gehen, denn im noch tieferen Wasser gibt es nachher kaum noch Sauerstoff. Es sei denn, du angelst in einem Kanal oder Fluss, der bootsverkehr hat, denn da gelangt durch die Schiffe Sauerstoff nach unten.
MfG Karpfendrillchamp


----------



## bennie (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei Dir fallen bereits die Wassertemperaturen? Also ich war gerade auf dem Wasser zum Barschangeln und das Wasser hat an der Oberfläche bei uns noch locker seine 18 Grad. Da kann man wirklich nicht von kühl sprechen und es spricht auch nichts gegen flaches Angeln im hüfttiefen Wasser z.B. an Schilfkanten.


 
Hm... bei uns geht der Aal seit längerem nicht mehr... so warm kann es garnicht mehr sein glaube ich.


----------



## bodenseepeter (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Hier ziehen sich die Karpfen bereits an Ihre Winterplätze zurück, ich würde es so in Wassertiefen um 2-3 Meter probieren. Wenn da nichts läuft, dann eher ins Flachere ausweichen. Da ist derzeit ja auch noch massig Brut unterwegs, so das ein Würmchen Karpfen wie Aal an die Monatge locken kann.


----------



## Lupus (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Leider sind alle guten Stellen am See besetzt ich hab jetzt in 6m30 angefüttert das werde ich morgen wiederholen und am Donnerstag ne Sitzung einlegen! Ich will auch endlich mal was fangen!!!!:r :r :r


----------



## zander55 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Hab in den letzten drei Session alle Fische auf 6 Meter gefangen. Allerdings sollten die Karpfen auch noch im flachen Wasser zu Fangen sein da es mit ca. 18 °C Wassertemperatur noch ausreichend warm ist.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Also ich hab meine Fische am WE zwischen 3 und 6,5 Metern gefangen,,,


----------



## 3ster (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

hab die letzen 2Tage auf ner Kiesbank von 1,70m Wassetiefe geangelt. Der See ist durchschnittlich 4-5m tief. Am ersten Tag 5 Bisse, am zweiten noch einen.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

ich habe am WE Runs in 1,50m Wassertiefe gehabt. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass man das verallgemeinern kann.


----------



## 3ster (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

will ich auch nicht behaupten. Würd die Platzwahl mehr von der Unterwasserlandschaft abgängig machen. Also in Löchern, auf Hügeln oder an Kanten angeln.


----------



## carpmaster1 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

der herbst fängt an im mment beizen dei fische nach meiner efahrung fast überall. Würds aber eher im flacheren versuchen


----------



## Ronen (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

ich angle im Frühjahr wie im Sommer....im herbst wie im Winter.... in ca. 2,50m wassertiefe. 

genau auf einer Kante welche von 1,60 auf 4,00m abfällt.


----------



## espelkamper (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Ich bevorzuge auf den grund oder kurz über den grund zu angeln.mfg


----------



## Pilkman (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*



espelkamper schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge auf den grund oder kurz über den grund zu angeln.mfg



Na das grenzt die Möglichkeiten doch schon sehr ein, wenn es um die Auswahl des potentiellen Spots geht...  :m


----------



## Husaberg_501 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

hallo zusammen....

...so melde mich ausm norwegenurlaub zurück und muss mich mal gleich einschalten.

interessantes thread...matticarp und ich planen ende okt. auch das verlängerte wochenende eine session durchzuführen, so langsam mache ich mir aber um die stelle sorgen. ist eine schöne kante bei 6m tiefe, haben wir uns extra fürs herbstangeln aufgehoben. nur leider hat die wassertemp. noch knapp über 19grad, und das ist eindeutig zu viel, und ob das wasser in 3 wochen noch um so 3 grad sinkt...na ich weiss ja nicht. zur zeit bei den temp. würde ich wohl auch eher flachere wassertiefen bevorzugen. die wasseroberfläche ist noch recht warm, tiefen ab 1,5-2 m sieht es schon anders aus...wobei wir in dem see bei einer wasertemp. von knapp über 20 grad in 3 - 3,5m wassertiefe sehr gut gefangen hatten! 
da wir bisher einen recht warmen herbst hatten, und wir noch 3 wochen zeit haben hoffe ich mal, dass die wassertemp. noch sinkt. die nächte werden ja bereits bedeutend kühler. 
also bei den temp. zur zeit.....im flacheren bleiben, das nahrungsangebot ist hier noch eindeutig grösser.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Haben letztes Wochenende die Bisse in 6m -12,5m Wassertiefe bekommen.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

hmm....interessant....vielleicht sollte man die gesamttiefe des gewässers mit berücksichtigen. soll heissen, wenn du bei 6-12m gefangen hast und das gewässer vielleicht bis 50m tief ist. 
das gewässer das ich jetzt meine hat eine höchsttiefe von 8-9m , nur selten 10-11m. könnte ja möglich sein das sich die fangbereiche in den gewässern mit unterschiedlicher grösse und tiefe verschieben. in einem baggersee von 50m tiefe fängt man bis 10m sehr gut, und in einem natursee mit 10m tiefe ab 6m gar nichts. 
also denke mal nicht das es dort eine allg. formel gibt |supergri 
wenn dort jem. genaueres weiss, immer raus mit der sprache.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Unser Gewässer ist bis zu 34m Tief. Ein sehr größer Teil des Gewässers ist zwischen 6 und 13m Tief den man befischen kann. Weil sonst keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle. Ein kleiner Teil ist relativ flach 1-4m. Diese Stellen sind jedoch nur im Frühjahr interesssant.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

was für eine wassertemp. hast denn bei dir gerade ? und hast nur zw. 6-12m geangelt oder auch im flacheren bzw. tieferen wasser?


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

Habe eine auf 8,5m gefischt und 3 Fische dort gefangen und die andere auf 12,5m gefischt und 1 Fisch dort gefangen. Mein Kumpel haten einen auf 6m Vergeigt und einen auf 8,5m gefangen. Die Wassertemperatur betrug 16,4 Grad an der Oberflache und und 16 Grad auf 3m weiter bekomm ich meinen Geber vom Lot nicht Runter. Diese Seite liegt aber immer unter Wind und das Wasser ist dort seit August gut durchgemischt.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in welcher Wassertiefe!*

oh so kalt ist bei dir das wasser schon! 16 grad ist natürlich gut! na gut, im flachwasserbereich hattet ihr also keine rute ? währe mal interessant gewesen zu sehen ob da aktivitäten sind. aber so wie ich es auch versucht hätte, 16 grad und mehr in die tiefe


----------

